# Wii advice for newbie



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

I am toying with the idea of getting a Wii with Wii fit. I have never been into the games, but the adverts for Wii fit have got me interested. 

Basically, my question is. Is it worth the money? Do any of the other platforms have anything similar?


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes. 

:lol:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd say its worth it - we bought it for our 6 year old and he loves it - easier for them to master than say an X-Box and I think the games are more family orientated.

The Wii-fit is supposed to be very good (we don't have this as yet) - our friends have the snowboarding game and say it is very good on the Wii-Fit board.


Games to suggest

- Wii Sports
- Super Mario Galaxy
- Mario Kart

Lots more out there too....


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Wii fit is excellent, rockband is also very good.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Two games I'd definitely recommend are Tiger Woods and Resident Evil 5 :thumb:


----------



## JonF (Mar 4, 2009)

Wii is excellent with some great games, but IMO the Wii fit is a waste of money. It's not a real fitness machine and it's not a game, It's stuck in the middle.
Go for the Wii though cos it's fantastic interactive gaming.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Bought my 9yr old son a Wii and bought my wife Wii fit for xmas , he uses the wii fit as well but already she is using it less , is ok for kids but for adults it wont get me away from my Xbox 360


----------

